
The strawberry-picking robots doing a job humans won't - m-i-l
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-43816207
======
Gibbon1
Friend of mine that worked in the fields as a kid mentioned picking
strawberries was terrible back breaking work. Because strawberries are close
to the ground you have to bend over to do it.

~~~
DrScump
... which makes it a bit easier for kids. It was common in areas like East San
Jose for kids to work strawberry farms below age 16, when more conventional
W-4 jobs become an option.

There was a huge strawberry field behind Piedmont Middle School, for example.

But the important point is, such jobs in agriculture (and elsewhere) that
frequently cause repetitive-strain injuries need to be automated.

